# [GEN] Puppy mill - 81 seized, 12 more found dead - Pet-Abuse.Com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/13701/NY/US/&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzcmvtEybYVAg0LqnucZE5SvDG3cfg"><b>Puppy mill</b> - 81 seized, 12 more found dead</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Pet-Abuse.Com, NY -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Police say they have discovered more than a dozen dead dogs at a licensed breeder's home in Washington County. There were also 81 other small dogs still <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

